#ubuntu-qt 2019-11-05
<lubot> <JBBgameich> Hi, I hope this is the right place to ask. Currently I build my own qtbase package for gles devices, but I noticed you introduced qtbase-opensource-src-gles with Qt 5.12 in debian. Can I use your libqt5gui5-gles package with the KDE Frameworks from debian? It doesn't seem to replace libqt5gui5 but only to conflict with it, is that
<lubot> intended?
<lubot> <mitya57> @JBBgameich For it to be completely useful, all Debian packages should be rebuilt with Qt 5.12 to get a dependency on `libqt5gui5 | libqt5gui5-gles`. Most KDE Frameworks packages have not been rebuilt yet. See https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/libqt5gui5-gles.html
<lubot> <mitya57> I think it will be the best to wait until the next KDE Frameworks upload in Debian.
<lubot> <JBBgameich> Okay, thanks for the quick answer. I'll continue building my own package then for now, but it's great to see that supporting gles devices will become easier in the future :)
<lubot> <mitya57> I'm going to write a blog post about this when I have time :)
 * lisandro gives mitya57 a cup of time ;-)
<lisandro> If it where that easy...
#ubuntu-qt 2019-11-07
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I'm trying to configure qt (Src/configure), I'm building it for cross compilation x86-64 to armhf, it works if I don't have -ssl or -openssl specified
<zzarr> but if I specify -openssl I get ERROR: Feature 'openssl' was enabled, but the pre-condition '!features.securetransport && (features.openssl-linked || libs.openssl_headers)' failed.
<mitya57> zzarr: that's a question for #qt
<mitya57> But maybe installing libssl-dev:armhf will help?
<zzarr> mitya57: it says unable to locate package libssl:armhf (is it only arm, do I need to add the architecture manually)?
<zzarr> I was sent here from #qt
<zzarr> lisandro told me to ask in this channel
<zzarr> he said that you where the one to ask too
<zzarr> I have a chroot with arm in (I use qemu-arm-static), would the openssl lib (libssl.so.1.1) from that help?
<lisandro> zzarr: ahh, you did not told me the chroot part
<lisandro> back to#qt
<mitya57> You are building upstream source, not Debian package, that's why it's better to ask upstream and not me.
<mitya57> In case packages are uninstallable, that maybe our problem though. But there is no package named libssl. Why are you trying to install it? You need libssl-dev.
 * mitya57 was not on #qt until now so doesn't know if you have already resolved it
<mitya57> zzarr: ^^^
